# Seven Wonders Of The Industrial World



## Foxbat (Feb 6, 2006)

This BBC dramatised documentary is now out on DVD. The seven subjects range from Brunel's Great Eastern to the building of the Panama Canal. It's a wonderful series that portays the hardships suffered and the indefatigability of spirit required by those  that dare to dream of such endeavours. 

Highly recommended


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 7, 2006)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> This BBC dramatised documentary is now out on DVD. The seven subjects range from Brunel's Great Eastern to the building of the Panama Canal. It's a wonderful series that portays the hardships suffered and the indefatigability of spirit required by those that dare to dream of such endeavours.
> 
> Highly recommended


Yep seen it twice on ABC TV here in OZ, highly recommended!!!


----------

